# I just found out about L213 myself - here's what it's about



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Alright, I'm slow on the go for this one as well.

L213 apparently has spooled. It fixes NOTHING that is a current issue under L212.

What it does fix:

Daylight Savings Time timer issues.

Now, because I don't have specific information about exactly what these timer fixes are, here are my recommendations:

If you have defined any one-shot timers set to fire after the time change, I'd take a very close look at them, and consider redefining them after the time change if possible.

I think that daily, weekly and M-F timers will automatically be updated, and will fire as normal next week at the correct time, but once again, take a close look at them after the time change.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Wonder what they broke?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I take it this little fix had no beta testing ?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

"emergency release"


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I didn't even see notice that it was coming until about 15 minutes ago...

It doesn't include any of the fixes that we're currently testing.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I didn't even see notice that it was coming until about 15 minutes ago...
> 
> It doesn't include any of the fixes that we're currently testing.


I guess this is release is an April's Fool joke from Dish. This way we can all spin our wheels trying to figure out what it fixed or changed.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark, it reset my "special" diag settings menu to now allow me to program my remote, so it looks like it does something besides just fix daylight savings time. I only have for options now on my system diag instead of all those test tuners, etc that I had before.

Sam


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

with zero beta testing, I am really suspicious. Maybe its their way of making us all run out and buy a 942 - no chance


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

TonyB said:


> with zero beta testing, I am really suspicious. Maybe its their way of making us all run out and buy a 942 - no chance


Probaby more truth to that than you intended. No real fixes. Just more stuff broke that did work. I continue to stick to my TIVO for dependability!

Additionally, by what Mak has said, what he beta tests we don't see anyway so I think Mark is spinning his wheels for nothing. Most of us have figured it out by now. It's Mark and other beta testers who are still with wool pulled over their eyes. Mark, you keep hanging in there like a real trooper but, frankly, E* and Eldon don't seem to be paying you the respect you deserve. You should be kept in the loop on this stuff. You should be told in advance what they are going to do.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I thought this was an April Fool's Day joke, and I was waiting for the punk'd moment when I opened this thread.......


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I guess it's the same standard DST fix every other E* Dvr has got


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Pretty inefficient update process if it takes 40 minutes to download something which may be a very localized fix. Do the updates bring down the entire OS, I wonder?


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

"This Just In - Timers And Daylight Saving!
I just got this word through non-official channels about one-shot timers set to fire after the time change.

One-shot timers of any kind set before the time change to fire after the time change will fail unless the timer is recreated after the time change.

Obviously, L213 didn't catch this one...

Please direct discussion to the other L213 thread."

Just like I said Mark - no beta testing - and they miss something - EVEN WITH SUCH A SIMPLE FIX!!!!! These people cannot do anything right.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmmm.................what about the fine people in Arizona? Do they skip those boxes based on zip code and leave them with L212?


----------



## jgarrard (Jan 16, 2005)

And don't forget about Indiana! Most of it anyway.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Isn't Indiana in Canada?

Seriously though, does anybody know?


----------



## Parp (Jun 19, 2004)

Honestly, I feel bad for Mark. This whole thing seems like such a futile excercise for him.

We all appreciate his efforts, but my goodness, how much can one man take? They have left him out of the loop on the last two updates.

Is there really a resolution for this platform?? I had a 7100 dishplayer before my 921... I wish I could go back, but it didn't support SuperDish (for my locals). This thing is soooo far gone... A thousand bucks, guaranteed obsolesence (which I had no idea about--they were talking about 50 HD channels), and all of the bugs along the way...

How many people in this forum are dissatified (a lot from what I've read)? What are we supposed to do when Echostar doesn't really give a crap about us? How many people own 921's? I'm guessing less than 10,000. If we all switched to different providers, that would just be a drop in the bucket to them. Even though we are the very customers they should covet the most: HIGH END CUSTOMERS.

Just on a rant here. Sorry, but it really sucks to be treated this way. Mark, we thank you for your efforts, but when will Echostar make things right for us? Is it going to take a lawsuit??? We certainly didn't expect this when we purchased one of the most expensive satellite receivers ever sold.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Dishnetwork can suck my BALLS.
This new "release" now causes ALL of my timers to misfire with an error message saying the channel is no longer available, or blacked out.
Not only that, but even if I try to manually record the program, then it WON'T STOP recording....ever. I have to unplug it (which I just did). I don't even know if that will stop the recording....for all I know it will keep on going once it reboots!


THIS SUCKS!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lionsrule,

I have lost my EPG information for satellite and OTA on both my 921's. Not only that, my timers are messing up. Keep getting a message stating that the channel is blacked out. What a crock. I deleted timers and added brand new weekly events. Does the same thing. Anyone else having this problem?

John

PS, I've just about lost all faith in the software bug makers. April fools day, I should have figured.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - DST fix my @$$. Just got not one, but TWO ZSRs in a row on HD Sat events. 

Haven't had ANY for at least several weeks until tonight - when the first two events (both 9484 CBSHD-West - JAG & NUMB3RS) fired, but ZSR'd. Fortunately I saw it.

Aside, I'm not sure (insufficent data/testing), but there may be a change in my pet peeve - the delete event wanting to stop recording issue.

Oh - and as for DST fixes themselves, E* has been trying to get this right ever since their first DVR - AND THEY NEVER DO. Frelling stupid - STUPID! 

Can you spell GMT? How about Zulu? Ya'd think with Brits on board they might finally figure out what the rest of the world has known forever.

For those of you that I've lost, GMT=Zulu=Universal Time (so to speak). EVERY computer programmer with a lick of sense stores timestamps using an absolute timebase. Translate the EPG from local to UT on the way in (to E*), store events using the same universal base, and there's never an issue - except for the display, which seems they can't figure out no matter what.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah we in Arizona, don't change time ever, but I did get the update to 213. I will watch my timers for Monday closely and see just what the machine does. I would be a couple of teenage kids could program this box in a few months more effectively than the monkeys hammering away randomly now.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

I wish I could send a hoard of angry villagers armed with burning torches and pitchforks in the direction of colorado.......


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

:box: :flaiming :alterhase :scratch: :blackeye: :crying: :icon_cry: :kickbutt: :new_cussi :icon_stup :down: :ramblinon :grrr: :bang :nono2:  :nono: 


lionsrule said:


> I wish I could send a hoard of angry villagers armed with burning torches and pitchforks in the direction of colorado.......


Well this is about all I could round up for your angry villagers.


----------



## UT_Texan (Dec 9, 2004)

just had my ota timer for pbs thomas and friends fire and record fine. checked timers for monday and times are right but show names aren't. guess i will check set timer for tomorrow and see if it records correctly. this will help me determine if i have to do anything with timers for next week


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

boylehome said:


> :box: :flaiming :alterhase :scratch: :blackeye: :crying: :icon_cry: :kickbutt: :new_cussi :icon_stup :down: :ramblinon :grrr: :bang :nono2:  :nono:  Well this is about all I could round up for your angry villagers.


Now THAT'S funny.......


----------



## Kenny_242003 (Apr 2, 2005)

I just had the 921 installed on March 26,2005 and have had nothing but problems 
Starting with constant guide freeze ups error messages saying smart card not installed properly to watching a show and the screen just freezes up.I have gone through so many reboots that I am sick.The picture quality is the worse i have ever seen both hdsd stink. I have the 921 hooked through the HDMI to my new 60 inch Sony wega and the picture is very bad. Now I thought that just maybe it was the TV but when i play a DVD the picture quality is great. Now it is Sat. 4-2-2005 and a Tec is on his way here (Dish advanced tech support) *ha ha say that it may be a grounding problem I will keep you informed of what they tell me in my next post.*


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

If the fix was for DST, then why is there programmining for 2:30am Sunday? There is no such time. What will happen if I set a program timeer for 2:30? Think I will try it.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

TonyB said:


> If the fix was for DST, then why is there programmining for 2:30am Sunday? There is no such time. What will happen if I set a program timeer for 2:30? Think I will try it.


Crap. An opening big enough to drive a *truck* through, and Mark is on a rampage against Eldon-bashing. 

_Please_? Lemme bash 'em again, Mark! It's too much fun, and they're always serving up fresh target material. The Gang That Couldn't Code Straight doesn't deserve protection, given their history!

Awww ... rats.

Terry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup. Holes big enough to lose tanks in.

As for DST itself, E* hasn't been able to fix it on ANY of the three DVRs I've had over the last 7 years, so it's not limited to the turkeys at Eldon.


----------



## gregmisc (Jan 10, 2005)

Kenny_242003 said:


> I just had the 921 installed on March 26,2005 and have had nothing but problems
> Starting with constant guide freeze ups error messages saying smart card not installed properly to watching a show and the screen just freezes up.I have gone through so many reboots that I am sick.The picture quality is the worse i have ever seen both hdsd stink. I have the 921 hooked through the HDMI to my new 60 inch Sony wega and the picture is very bad. Now I thought that just maybe it was the TV but when i play a DVD the picture quality is great. Now it is Sat. 4-2-2005 and a Tec is on his way here (Dish advanced tech support) *ha ha say that it may be a grounding problem I will keep you informed of what they tell me in my next post.*


*

Welcome to the fun. Stay tuned here and you will feel better after you find out others have it worse than you. 

Actually this site has helped me get the most out of my 921. *


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, 213 did not adjust for daylight savings. I set timers for F1 @ Bahrain --> 2 timers, 1 hr Sunday qualifying, and ~3hr of the race. Only one timer has fired and it covers the qualifying and only part of the race.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

It's known and stated that this round of fixes would NOT fix the things that we see as broken with DST.

The question is, what DID they fix? No one knows, no one's saying, but this DST flip has acted EXACTLY like every other one I've been through with THREE different E* DVRs. They just can't figure it out - or are unwilling to put forth the effort to fix it.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> It's known and stated that this round of fixes would NOT fix the things that we see as broken with DST.
> 
> The question is, what DID they fix? No one knows, no one's saying, but this DST flip has acted EXACTLY like every other one I've been through with THREE different E* DVRs. They just can't figure it out - or are unwilling to put forth the effort to fix it.


I think it was added for our frustration enjoyment. Perhaps it is a series of software upgrades to help push us to the newer model that does two rooms


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Redster said:


> I take it this little fix had no beta testing ?


Didn't you know, we are all beta testers!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

So I guess one question is, how is the 522 NBR doing with the time change?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Enough...

If you defined timers last week to fire this week, delete them, and re-define them. If you defined timers prior to last week that will fire this week, leave them alone - they'll be fine. 

Anyone who is "all of a sudden" experiencing some of the problems (ZSRs, etc) under L213 that others have been since L211 or L212, it has nothing to do with L213, as there's nothing in it new to all of a sudden cause the problems for you. You were just lucky before, and now you're not anymore.

Closing now.


----------

